# Bedroom Audio System



## IamJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'll try and keep this concise because I'm sure you're all very busy people.

I'm looking for something to listen to music from my computer with, and that's about it. I have little need for the video portion of a/v. I'm an avid fan of music, and would really like to hear what my favorite artists put out through proper equipment.

*I have:*
-A small space (10x12 approx)
-$300-$600
-Mediocre audio equipment :/

*I need:*
-A system that can play music from my computer/mp3 player
-A system that won't distort at high volumes
-A system that is good for music with very low frequencies (dubstep, djent, metal)
-A system that will last me at least 5 years

*I'd Like:*
-Speakers that could double as monitors for recording (possible?)
-Compact size
-As few wires as possible
-appealing design (who doesn't want a full figured speaker? )

If my price range is realistic for what I want, I'd appreciate any and all suggestions you could give me. Also, any other bits and pieces of information you have that could help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I've kind of been looking in to a usable pretty cheap 2nd system cause I spend so much time at my GFs apartment. She has a decent HD TV, but no audio. Anyway, I was thinking two Behringer B2031p monitors and a Audio Source AMP-100.

Should cover everything you need/want, except good looking.

Only downside is, the Audio Source should really only have one input. It's suppose to have a auto switching, but reviews suggest it doesn't work at all. It's just a amp and shouldn't be attempted to use multiple inputs.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I would suggest going with a two channel used AVR off audiogon and some used bookshelves. You're definitely going to have to get close to the top end of that budget, but you'll be in good shape.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I prefer Daves idea best as i think it will give the best sound and at a reasonable price, you should be able to meet your budget fairly easily with a smaller AVR and some bookshelf speakers, on top of all that you'll end up with somemore options going the AVR route.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely third Dave's idea. With that budget, purchasing efficient Speakers is essential if wanting to avoid distortion.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## IamJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. 

If I only get a 2 channel avr, will that prevent me from adding a subwoofer in the future? Dubstep is a very bass intensive music, and I think that without a sub, I won't be able to get the most out of it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Most 2 Channel Integrated Amplifiers offer a Subwoofer Output. All of the H/K of recent vintage do and I am almost positive that NAD also offers them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## IamJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. On newegg I can get the ONKYO TX-SR608 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver for $350 and a pair of Polk Audio Monitor30 Series II Two-Way Bookshelf Loudspeakers for $80. That gives me more channels so I can expand in the future, and is still within my budget. Does this seem like a good deal that meets my needs?

Links:
ONKYO TX-SR608 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-EMC-031511-Index-_-Receivers-_-82120166-L0B

Polk Audio Monitor30 Series II Two-Way Bookshelf Loudspeaker (Black) Pair
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290200


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It does and i think that you will be much happier with this purchase especially do to the "expandebility" of the system.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

IamJohn said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. On newegg I can get the ONKYO TX-SR608 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver for $350 and a pair of Polk Audio Monitor30 Series II Two-Way Bookshelf Loudspeakers for $80. That gives me more channels so I can expand in the future, and is still within my budget. Does this seem like a good deal that meets my needs?
> 
> Links:
> ONKYO TX-SR608 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver
> ...


Are you wanting to expand to surround sound later?

The receiver is probably just fine. Onkyo makes nice stuff. I would not recommend Polk Audio. IMO, they have sold out to big box stores. They used to only be in audio stores, but they "expanded" If you don't want to play with studio monitors, maybe this? http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html

You can try and find something on audiogon, but I've never had luck finding something affordable and good. I don't hang out their on a regular basis, so maybe the good stuff slips by, but I see used stuff going for thousands....

Infinity and Yamaha bookself speakers seem to be getting good ratings too. Here is a good read. http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...-2009/bookshelf-speaker-face-off-2009-results


----------



## IamJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Once again, thanks for the help. I did end up going with the Onkyo and Polk, and they should be arriving shortly.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Onkyo is in a Segment of its own. Nothing in its price range offers the Features the 608 offers and it has been a huge hit for Onkyo. I hope the Polks bring you many years of sonic joy as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrinc (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello

please check out these systems:
-*Sony MHC-GNZ444D DVD/VCD/CD/Tape/Tuner Mini Hi-Fi System
[MHC-GNZ444D]*
Or
-*Logitech Z-5500 - 5.1 THX / DTS / Dolby Digital / 500 W RMS*


If you want monitor speakers then these
-*JBSYSTEMS AM50 POWERED STUDIO MONITORS*

The best system you can go for is your own custom made system:

Speakers:
-*Vibe Series*

-* Vibe 15S MKII* - Bass Bin x2
*Power Capacity: 400Wrms (800Wpeak)	
Input impedance: 8Ω	
Input Sensitivity: 96dB 1W/1m	
Max. SPL: 124dB
Frequency response: 40 - 300Hz
Dimensions: 440 x 595 x 605 mm
Weight: 35kg*

-*Vibe 15 MKII* - Tops x2
*Power Capacity: 350Wrms (700Wpeak)
Input impedance: 8Ω
Input Sensitivity: 97dB 1W/1m
Max. SPL: 125dB
Frequency response: 45 - 20.000Hz
Nominal dispersion: 100° x 70° (HxV)
Dimensions: 470 x 760 x 435 mm
Weight: 29kg*


Amps:
-*D2 Series*

An amp for your tops and an amp for your bass bins.
-*D2 - 900* - Amps x2
*Application: Professional Medium level Sound Reinforcement: General
2x 300W RMS at 8 Ohm - Your speakers
Bridge : 1 x 800W RMS at 8 Ohm
Each channel equipped with a 24dB/octave crossover: adjustable crossover point (90~250Hz) and 3 operation modes: HPF (high pass filter) + LPF (low pass filter) + OFF (no filter)
Input XLR / 1/4" combo (balanced)
Link Out XLR
Output Speakon 
Stereo or bridge mode
Protection against short circuit, DC current and thermal
Internal limiting
Soft start*

All you need now is:
2x Polls to stand your tops on your bass bins.
4x Cables to connect your speakers to your amps.
2x 1 Small to 2 Large 3/4' Jacks (stereo - stereo)
1x Small jack splitter
and a place off the ground to place your amps.

This custom system that I have specified will well meet the requirements you desire and more.
This system will be a bit big but you can find a way to space it and you will love the loudness and quality of this system.

Thanks


----------

